# The best albums for Halloween?



## Demonomainia (Jul 19, 2009)

Nope, can't think of anything else. I think you've summed it up pretty well.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

"Oculus Infernum" by Van Helsing's Curse


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Anything Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana also. Not to mention the old 60's, 70's and 80's Sound Effects & Music LPs.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm totally with halloweiner on this one.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

I'm kinda into Halloween music that has a more retro feel to it. Recently I discovered the Moon-Rays, which I gotta admit is a throwback to many of the great, campy albums from 40+ years ago with a cool, jazzy flavor. The difference is, these guys also have talent!

Check their samples out on MySpace!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm old school.

Spike Jones - A Spooktacular in Screaming Sound (1959)
Sheldon Allman - Sing Along With Drac (1960)
Mort Garson - Black Mass_ Lucifer (1971)
Boris Karloff - Tales of the Frightened (1963)
Famous Monsters Speak! (1963)
Vincent Price - A Graveyard of Ghost Tales (1974)
Verne Langdon - Phantom of the Organ - Vampyre at the Harpsicord (1973)
The Haunted House (20 Tracks To Make You Jump In The Night) (2000)
Sounds To Make You Shiver! Bloodcurdling! Terror! Horror! (1974)
Boris Karloff - An Evening With Boris Karloff And His Friends (1968)

That's a start.


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Hands down. Creepiest album I've heard in a while.


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Type O Negative- October Rust owns all. If this doesn't move you into a fall/Halloween mood you're dead inside. Check out Bloody Kisses too. The song would be Black No.1
Have a bottle of red wine handy.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

For me...

Memphis Morticians - Play Primitive Trashman And 13 Other Love Songs
Brimstones - Spend Eternity With The Brimstones
Ghastly Ones - A Haunting We Will Go-Go
Ghastly Ones - Traget: Draculon
Cramps - Songs The Lord Taught Us
Cramps - Psychedelic Jungle
Nekromantix - Return Of The Loving Dead
Meteors - Teenagers From Outer Space
Misfits Collection I/II
V.A. - Monster Bop
V.A. - Horror Hop
V.A. - Monster Rock N' Roll
V.A. - Halloween Hootenanny

I also really like to make my on Halloween compilations with horror movie clips, drive-in ads and the like.


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Mr. Scratch said:


> For me...
> 
> Memphis Morticians - Play Primitive Trashman And 13 Other Love Songs
> Brimstones - Spend Eternity With The Brimstones
> ...



Great recommendations, I had the pleasure of seeing the Nekromantix a few weeks back, one of the best shows I've been to in a few years.

Psychobilly and Halloween definitely go hand in hand. 

I'd like to suggest another Nekromantix Album, *Brought Back to Life.*


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

hellachris said:


> Great recommendations, I had the pleasure of seeing the Nekromantix a few weeks back, one of the best shows I've been to in a few years.
> 
> Psychobilly and Halloween definitely go hand in hand.
> 
> I'd like to suggest another Nekromantix Album, *Brought Back to Life.*


Yes, that one is good as well. "Curse Of The Coffin" is very good to. I have seen them twice, one with the "Return Of The Loving Dead" line up and they were pretty good and another time with one of the newer line ups and they were not so good. I haven’t really been into anything they have done since "Return Of The Loving Dead". 

If you dig Psychobilly you should check out the Gutter Demons, maybe you already have but they are really great. Their last two albums are constantly in rotation in my car and house. Two of the best Psychobilly albums to come out in years!!!

You also might wanna check out the Tombstone Brawlers.


----------



## Ravenscroft (Mar 15, 2009)

How about the "Haunted Organ" from the Ghost and Mr Chicken!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Ravenscroft said:


> How about the "Haunted Organ" from the Ghost and Mr Chicken!


I always liked that one. A band called the Tiki Tones do a surf take on it, if your into that type of thing.


----------



## Haunter's Headquarters (Aug 5, 2009)

Well for my haunt, I have used a combination of songs from Silent Hill soundtracks. In case you don't know, Silent Hill is a video game series that was also made into a movie. There are a total of 6 soundtracks and the songs range from grinding metallic sound effects to full instrumental songs with vocals. I only use the more mechanical creepy tracks for my haunt.

-Scott
Haunter's Headquarters


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Funny how many albums mentioned here are daily listening for some of us, and not relegated to Halloween at all.

But then I listen to Halloween-themed stuff year around.

The only thing I tend to keep for Halloween only are sound effect albums- the Disney ones are my favorite, followed by Martha Stewart's Halloween sounds, a great CD of one long spooky sounds track.

I have a Manheim Steamroller Halloween album I have yet to listen to, but I hear great things about it.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The one Halloween album I refuse to bust out except during October is Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds. Love it. Most Halloween music I can listen to all year long, but I confess that the sound effects albums don't really work for me until autumn.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

nightbeasties said:


> Funny how many albums mentioned here are daily listening for some of us, and not relegated to Halloween at all.
> 
> But then I listen to Halloween-themed stuff year around.
> 
> ...


All the albums I listed get plenty of play all year round in my house/car.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

Old Misfits/Samhain
Helloween- The Best The Rest The Rare
The Disney records

I made a comp cd a few years back that i play at halloween, it has music from popular horror movies as well as stuff downloaded from the net. I've found that most of the cds you buy at the store suck pretty bad, so i just make my own.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

There are three Gothabilly comps that are great, all from Skully records and somewhat difficult to find but well worth the hunt. I can't remember them all but one of them has the subtitle "Rockin' Necropolis". I also like anything by Deep Eynde but I'm partial since their drummer's a friend of mine.

Of course the Disney Haunted Mansion stuff (park soundtracks, Chilling Thrilling, etc., Story and Song) always works!


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

I like to go with creepy ambiance music for Halloween and I've found that Lustmord is great for that. I found a few albums available through iTunes and downloaded one of them. Really eerie stuff.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm playing a bunch of compilation cds right now that have random halloween songs on them....

the cd that's in my car right now has:
1. "this is halloween"
2. "the little blue man" by Betty Johnston
3. "cry little sister" by greard McMann (from the lost boys soundtrack)
4. "the people who've died" by the jim carroll band
5. "Season of the Witch" by donovan
6. "Halloween Hootenanny" by Rob Zombie
7. "Love potion number 9"
8. "The devil went down to Georgia"
9. " Don't fear the reaper" by blue oyster cult
10. "the exorcist" theme
11. "Nightmare on Elm Street" theme
12. "Halloween" Theme
13. "Thriller" By Michael Jackson
14. "People are Strange" By The Doors
15. "Shankill Butchers" By The Decemberists.

That's what i'm listening to currently... but it changes all the time... I've accumulated about 21 hours of halloween music... so i change it up a bit.


----------

